# New portrait of Naughty Charlie girl



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought I would start a new post as I am so delighted with Charlies new portrait I feel she is still with me and not at the bridge its so like her it was taken from this photo love my Naughty Charlie girl so much never a day goes by I don't think about her :smooch:


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That is so beautiful. I had a photo enlarged of my bridge girl Allie and I love it. I know what you mean about not a day going by without thinking of them. I know we will miss them everyday forever.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

This is amazing. So beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful picture of Charlie girl!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful. What medium is the portrait in -- pastels? The artist did a wonderful job capturing Charlie's features.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Davidrob2 said:


> Wow. Beautiful. What medium is the portrait in -- pastels? The artist did a wonderful job capturing Charlie's features.


Yes pastels


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How beautiful!


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Beautiful portrait of Charlie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That so totally captures her expression, really beautiful.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Omg!!! That's beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a beautiful portrait of your Charlie!


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

How beautiful and special!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! That is AMAZING! Beautiful work!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous portrait of your beloved Charlie!!! You'll treasure that forever.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, that is such a beautiful portrait of naughty Charlie! The artist has captured her so well, you must be really happy with it


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

HolDaisy said:


> Wow, that is such a beautiful portrait of naughty Charlie! The artist has captured her so well, you must be really happy with it


Thanks I am and she charges £85.00 framed and she will post out if people want one done her is her web www.lesleydoyle.weebly.com


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The finished portrait in the frame


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She is beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss...yes, it comes back every day.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Such a beautiful painting of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Maggie, that's just beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just love how this portrait turned out! Beautiful Naughty Charlie!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone I do really feel the naughty charlie girl is in the room with me


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful portrait of beautiful Naughty Charlie girl.


----------

